# BorderLayout--> feste Größe



## kokolto (15. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Also ich habe eine Frage bzgl. des BorderLayouts. Ist es möglich einem Bereich (in meinem Fall CENTER) eine
feste größe zuzuweisen? Oder muss ich da doch einen ganz anderen Weg gehen? Die anderen Bereiche können dann weiterhin automatisch angepasst werden die sind nicht so wichtig  

Habe viel herumprobiert aber es will einfach nicht....über die Suche hab ich auch nichts gefunden.

Würd mich über eine Antwort freuen. 

Danke

der Kokolto


----------



## The_S (15. Jun 2007)

Normalerweiße ist es so, dass man allen Bereichen eine feste Größe zuordnet und sich dann der Center-Content anpasst  .

Wenn du eine feste Mitte haben möchtest, musst du vermutlich bei jedem resize deines Fensters die anderen Contents so anpassen, dass das Content in der Mitte wieder die gewollte Größe erhält. Evtl. kann man da auch irgendwo ne Propertie setzen, da ich das Problem aber noch nie hatte, ist mir so eine auch nicht bekannt  .

Wenn du z. B. den WEST Content nicht benötigst, kannst du z. b. auch deinen CENTER in WEST auslagern und deinen EAST in CENTER. Somit würde sich dein eigentliches EAST in der Mitte immer automatisch anpassen.


----------



## kokolto (15. Jun 2007)

Juhu,

danke dir Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch. Es klappt jetzt so wie ich es mir wünsche  . Also die Fenstergröße sollte nicht änderbar sein und damit war es auch nicht so ein großes Problem.

Also für die in der Zukunft danach suchenden:

Habe einfach im westen und im osten je einel Panel eingefügt und mit setPreferredSize die Größe bestimmt.

Danke nochmal und schönen Tag noch

Kokolto


----------

